# Sydney Autumn 2013



## TimMc (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

Location: Petersham, Sydney

Venue TBC by pkvk9122.

Events TBC by pkvk9122.

Date: 20th or 27th of April. 

Anyone interested? 

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 10, 2013)

It'll be my 1st comp ever  can't wait


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 10, 2013)

ya sure


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 10, 2013)

Does it meet all the required standards?

Air conditioned, Well lit, Lunch options close by, public transport close by?


----------



## JasonK (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd put myself as a "probably" right now - need to get some money for flights but that should be doable


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 10, 2013)

Totally in. +5 cause I have friends who might want to go too


----------



## TimMc (Mar 10, 2013)

@Fazdad It's at a high school, similar venue to Kurri Kurri which was ok. A train station in nearby I believe. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2013)

Should be manageable for me. I'd prefer the 27th.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm totally in !


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll do my best to be there. So sorry I missed Canberra but I was in Melbourne at the time. I'm glad that 3 of my students got there.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 11, 2013)

27th because its dads birthday.can we have multi please? because by then i can be able to do 10 in a hour i don't care if there isn't 3BLD but  if it doesn"t work can we do it at lunch? that would be awesome if thats possible? jimmy should be in too same with bella as long as she doesn't have netball


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2013)

i would like to request 4 round 3x3


----------



## thatkid (Mar 11, 2013)

aw yis. I'm for this

4bld pls


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)

3 rounds of feet plz


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 11, 2013)

What the heck,.,,.,..,,.,.,. how come I only heard of this now...

I am very interested. But not 100% sure if I can come.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> What the heck,.,,.,..,,.,.,. how come I only heard of this now...
> 
> I am very interested. But not 100% sure if I can come.



This thread isn't even 2 days old  And I hope you can come <3


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 11, 2013)

Any chance for either Sq-1 or Mega (20ish% chance of beating OcR)?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 11, 2013)

6 rounds of 3x3 and 10 rounds of 2x2 (for cam and jay and faz and me)


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 11, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 6 rounds of 3x3 and 10 rounds of 2x2 (for cam and jay and faz and me)



If somehow there are 10 rounds of 2x2 and the WCA still lets it be official I'm in.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 11, 2013)

Since we're asking for events:

I DEMAND THREE ROUNDS OF PYRAMINX


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 11, 2013)

Events TBC by pkvk9122.

So wouldn't the logical thing to do is SPAM HIM SO WE CAN GET OUR EVENTS. Or we could spam them here and hope he will use all of our events.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 11, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Since we're asking for events:
> 
> I DEMAND THREE ROUNDS OF PYRAMINX



I never asked/demanded for any events, I simply said that having the events I wanted would make me more likely to attend.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2013)

10 rounds of 2x2 is about the best thing to do.

i swer if my 4 rounds 3x3 doesn't make it, this is next on the list.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 11, 2013)

pyraminx, megaminx, square-1, and clock hahaha so much request.

I will still come whatever the event is


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)

Daryl said:


> pyraminx, megaminx, square-1, and clock hahaha so much request.
> 
> I will still come whatever the event is



This^^ I don't care if it's just pyra and 5bld or something ****. I just wanna hang with all you cool people again.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 11, 2013)

If only it was 2 weeks earlier  I'm in Sydney then


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> If only it was 2 weeks earlier  I'm in Sydney then



Stay for an extra 2 weeks


----------



## thatkid (Mar 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> This^^ I don't care if it's just pyra and 5bld or something ****. I just wanna hang with all you cool people again.



5bld yes lol


----------



## ottozing (Mar 11, 2013)

............

In all seriousness, I think 2-4, OH, pyra, BLD, and another random event would suffice.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 12, 2013)

thatkid said:


> 5bld yes lol



i totally agree 



ottozing said:


> ............
> 
> In all seriousness, I think 2-4, OH, pyra, BLD, and another random event would suffice.



that does sound good but with multi or 4BLD  because i dont practice any of them events not even 3BLD


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> ............
> 
> In all seriousness, I think 2-4, OH, pyra, BLD, and another random event would suffice.



No 5x5??


----------



## ottozing (Mar 12, 2013)

5x5 could be the other random event  Depends on what people like.


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2013)

Dear participants,

Any requests for events thus far have been completely ignored.

Thank you,

Dene.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 12, 2013)

Dene said:


> Dear participants,
> 
> Any requests for events thus far have been completely ignored.
> 
> ...



Precisely what I was expecting :tu


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 14, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Stay for an extra 2 weeks



I really wish that I could... Sadly I am only 15 and the only person in my family who lives there is my 19 year old sister that i probs can't stay with because she lives in a share-house. Also, she would kill me if I stayed there for 2 weeks haha. I am going down with my father 2 weeks before for an event, but then have to go back because he has to work (even during school holidays) which really sucks.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 14, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I really wish that I could... Sadly I am only 15 and the only person in my family who lives there is my 19 year old sister that i probs can't stay with because she lives in a share-house. Also, she would kill me if I stayed there for 2 weeks haha. I am going down with my father 2 weeks before for an event, but then have to go back because he has to work (even during school holidays) which really sucks.



unfortunate being unable to attend a competition :/


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 16, 2013)

kirtpro said:


> unfortunate being unable to attend a competition :/



Yeah, it really is annoying D:


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 16, 2013)

I wished I lived in the great outbacks of Aussie


----------



## JasonK (Mar 16, 2013)

redbeat0222 said:


> I wished I lived in the great outbacks of Aussie



I used to wish this.

So I moved here


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually I was wondering if Tim has more info on this? If he plans on announcing this a month early he's running short of time (I know that isn't required anymore, but still...).


----------



## TimMc (Mar 18, 2013)

Dene said:


> Actually I was wondering if Tim has more info on this? If he plans on announcing this a month early he's running short of time (I know that isn't required anymore, but still...).



See OP.


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2013)

TimMc said:


> See OP.



So what you're saying is "No"? XD


----------



## spence (Mar 19, 2013)

I would love to come, the only problem is i'm flying back to Germany on the 11. :'( 
And btw are there any cube meets in Sydney or Canberra and if so where can you find out about them?

Louis


----------



## ottozing (Mar 19, 2013)

There's a thread on Speedcubing in Sydney where people organise meetups. Nothing like that for Canberra though.


----------



## darkerarceus (Mar 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> There's a thread on Speedcubing in Sydney where people organise meetups. Nothing like that for Canberra though.



I keep bugging you about it 

I might be going  Depends on when all the info is announced.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll make the speedcubing in Canberra thread eventually D:


----------



## spence (Mar 19, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'll make the speedcubing in Canberra thread eventually D:



If you do one sometime in the next 3 Weeks i'd probably come to. My dad wanted to go down to Canberra for a couple of days anyhow. Same of course for Sydney
. But i guess this is getting a bit off topic.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 19, 2013)

If you want, add me on Skype (ottozing is my username ofc) and we can arrange a meetup with a few guys I know from Canberra


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 19, 2013)

Why can't you just make it now and say the meetup is coming up like in the holidays, if it doesn't conflict with Sydney Autumn?


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 22, 2013)

TimMc said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Location: Petersham, Sydney
> 
> ...



im definetly in


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 27, 2013)

When is the registration gonna be up?


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 28, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> When is the registration gonna be up?


 same when id it and just wondering if anyone could lend nme a 3by3 2by2 because my cubes are pretty much damaged because of some kids i let them play with so it will be great if anyone could lend me and if u could just tell me or i cant go


----------



## ottozing (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll lend you one of my 3x3s and 2x2s on the day


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 29, 2013)

ottozing said:


> I'll lend you one of my 3x3s and 2x2s on the day


 thanks jayden


----------



## Daryl (Mar 30, 2013)

any update for this competition ?


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 31, 2013)

when regestration will be up because april 20 is not long away so if its not up by few days it will be cancelled


----------



## darkerarceus (Mar 31, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> When is the registration gonna be up?





Daryl said:


> any update for this competition ?




Yeah, I need to know the date of the comp because my Mum needs to go to Sydney in the holidays for an appointment and we need to book it at the same times as the comp.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 1, 2013)

The venue isn't confirmed. No date yet.


----------



## Nader Cube (Apr 6, 2013)

TimMc said:


> The venue isn't confirmed. No date yet.


 doesnt look like there is gonna be a sydney autumn


----------



## YddEd (Apr 10, 2013)

If it will be on, I may come.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2013)

Sooooooooo I'm guessing this isn't going to go ahead now?


----------



## YddEd (Apr 17, 2013)

Guess there is no competition then.


----------



## Nader Cube (Apr 27, 2013)

tim when competition probaly cancelled since school strarts in a few days


----------



## TimMc (Apr 28, 2013)

This competition won't be happening because the venue hasn't been confirmed (and the seasons are changing soon).

Tim.


----------

